# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  knee op approaching

## manc

my knee op is a couple a months away now.
how long is recovry,will i be able to squat again one day?

----------


## Kale

What exactly are you having done dude ? Have you considered a cycle of HGH to help recovery ?

----------


## manc

im not sure exactly what it is.
and hgh is a bit expensive for me here

----------

